# 2 lines FS - $30 shipped



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

*2 lines FS - reduced $20 shipped*

These are Cortland 333 lines. One still has tag on it and shows it is a weight-forward 7 floating line. The other line is not marked, but I would guess is the exact same line, but a 9-wt. Fly stuff is gone, so this needs gone, too. $30 for both shipped to lower 48.

PM if interested 

Randy


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

$20 shipped? - these are good lines, just no need for them.

Randy


----------

